

All-o-Meter: Just a funny app - lumenti_nh
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lumenti.allometer.android&hl=en

======
lumenti_nh
All-o-Meter: this app simulates metering whatever you want, rotating the
device up or down

